# Beyond Meat IPO is tomorrow 5/2- history repeating itself



## Polishprince (May 1, 2019)

25 years ago, Gardenburger had their IPO and went down the toilet into bankruptcy within a few years.

Those who don't know history, are doomed to repeat it, and a lot of big names are involved in this turd 

JMHO.

Pre-IPO Coverage: Beyond Meat (BYND)


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 1, 2019)

I will never understand the vegan desire to make plants taste like flesh.


----------



## Polishprince (May 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I will never understand the vegan desire to make plants taste like flesh.




I'm a carnivore, and I have no desire to make pork chop taste like a carrot.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I will never understand the vegan desire to make plants taste like flesh.
> ...


I assist vegans by consuming the animals that destroy vegan food.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> 25 years ago, Gardenburger had their IPO and went down the toilet into bankruptcy within a few years.
> 
> Those who don't know history, are doomed to repeat it, and a lot of big names are involved in this turd
> 
> ...


/——/ Funny- I read your post just as Cramer talked about the IPO. He said give it a shot with discretionary mad money.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


/—-/ Me too, but if I can make a few bucks on it- why not?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 1, 2019)

I'm a card carrying member of P.E.T.A, People Eating Tasty Animals.

And, just out of curiosity................if we aren't supposed to eat animals, then how come they are all made out of meat?


----------



## pismoe (May 1, 2019)

I eat some brand called 'Morning star farms'  .    And then only the 'breakfast patty sausages' .    For me , its just something else to eat .   Tastes fine , its almost sasauge patty .


----------



## MarathonMike (May 2, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Well, did you pull the trigger? Looks like the IPO was a smashing success.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 2, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


/——/ No. it shot up $40 in one day. Too much too fast. There may be a sell off then I’ll decide.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 2, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Yeah that was some crazy action.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 3, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


/——/ You might want to read this: Beyond Meat is getting the Silicon Valley treatment even though it's a food company


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 3, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I will never understand the vegan desire to make plants taste like flesh.


/---/ I agree. What carnivore wants to make meat taste like asparagus?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 3, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


/---/ I bought 100 shares at the open. When the options are available, I can sell PUTS and use the income to buy more.


----------



## Polishprince (May 3, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...




Nothing wrong will all that.  The product is a failure however in the long run, IMHO.

People don't want their vegetables to taste like meat , any more than they want their meat to taste like vegetables.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 3, 2019)

They may have a raise with all the lack of meat this year.


----------



## Polishprince (May 7, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...




Maybe I'm wrong, Beyond Meat is up another $7 this morning at $82 more than triple the IPO price.

Perhaps its time to introduce "Beyond Veggies" where meat substances are treated to taste like carrots and asparagus.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 7, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/----/ How about Brussel Sprouts that taste like Cantelope?


----------



## MarathonMike (May 7, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Anything that makes them not taste like Brussel Sprouts


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 7, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


/---/ When Brussel Sprouts are burnt and swimming in maple syrup they ain't half bad.
Burnt Maple Brussels Sprouts + POPSUGAR Now


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 7, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


//——-/ *“I assist vegans by consuming the animals that destroy vegan food.” *
You’re a far better man than I Gunga Din


----------



## martybegan (May 7, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Charred with bacon and apples in a nice cider vinegar works as well.


----------



## martybegan (May 7, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I will never understand the vegan desire to make plants taste like flesh.



Part of it isn't about them, it's about getting something "close" to meat so they can say "Hey we got a substitute for you, so now we can tax/ban real meat to save the planet"!


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 28, 2019)

Beyond Meat is still on a roll, pretty incredible.

I think its time for meat lovers to get to work to present "Beyond Veggies", an outfit that will devise ways for meat to taste like vegetables.  It would be interesting in a few years to be presented with a place of faux rice and faux beans, and find out its actually lard and ground pork designed to just look and taste like veggies.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 28, 2019)

i'm a big meat eater but i do eat some Pretend meat .    I t only amounts to a few items by MORNING STAR Farms in particular .  Problem is that its as expensive as MEAT .      I'll eat more as time goes by depending on cost or just because of interest .  I think that Martys post number 23 is correct .


----------



## martybegan (Jun 28, 2019)

pismoe said:


> i'm a big meat eater but i do eat some Pretend meat .    I t only amounts to a few items by MORNING STAR Farms in particular .  Problem is that its as expensive as MEAT .      I'll eat more as time goes by depending on cost or just because of interest .  I think that Martys post number 23 is correct .



A lot of things already have a non-meat equivalent. 

If I want a meatless meatball all I need to find is a falafel. If I want a meatless burger, grilled portobello works just fine.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 28, 2019)

pismoe said:


> i'm a big meat eater but i do eat some Pretend meat .    I t only amounts to a few items by MORNING STAR Farms in particular .  Problem is that its as expensive as MEAT .      I'll eat more as time goes by depending on cost or just because of interest .  I think that Martys post number 23 is correct .


/——/ My supermarket has a great butcher on site. I check the steaks and some are marked down 50% with 2 days left on the sell by date. Last night, I had a giant rib-eye for $5. The BYND fake sausage links were double the price. But I love the stock.


----------

